
How to Schedule SMS's and Calls on Twilio - treeder
http://blog.iron.io/2012/10/how-to-schedule-sms-and-calls-on-twilio.html
======
patio11
If you need schedulability for outgoing calls / SMSes in Twilio send me an
email. I have bled all over this topic; you can avoid some of the more painful
mistakes by talking to me. Without casting aspersions about people attempting
to increase the community's knowledge through blog posts let me say that it
goes substantially deeper than an N-line code snippet.

~~~
malandrew
Can you give a brief summary of the issues here. I'm not planning on
implementing this for anything, but I'm curious why it's more complicated than
it appears to be.

~~~
treeder
It's really not that complicated. The example on github works and you can try
it out pretty easily to see for yourself. And if you need any help or have any
questions, you can get some real-time help in our public chat:
<http://get.iron.io/chat>

------
rokhayakebe
Twilio should simply add "send_date_time" or "call_date_time" param. I wonder
why they have not?

------
fdsarewq
never heard of iron worker...i do a similar thing with delayed_job and
<https://www.tropo.com/>

~~~
carimura
Now you have! :) IronWorker is like a hosted delayed_job.. meaning you never
worry about servers. Another benefit is if you have to scale up your workers,
we've got thousands of cores available at any given moment.

